# Absolutely Beast 2 Hp Portable Compressor



## ome (Aug 10, 2015)

After getting a Husky from Home Cheapo, returned cause of too much chinese food, I mean plastic, then 
ordered Makita mac700 big bore, from  
Home Cheapo Online, they sent a reopened box with a damaged unit. 
Brought that back to that great store. 
Finally decided to spend some money and get the best money can buy. 
Here is my choice, please advise if there is a definite better unit. 
Rolaire VT20tb 2hp single tank electric compressor with 1700 rpm induction motor and ss reed valves. 
The only other units that had a slower motor is the Makita big bore 700 or 2400?
I like the 80 lb Rolaire,
What is your advice,
Thanks in advance,
Raf


----------



## mksj (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure what you are looking for, needs, specs, price.... The California Air gets consistent good reviews as a home hobbyist compressor that is quiet. I have the 15Gallon Dewalt, works well but is very noisy. Have also had larger 5HP 2 stage industrial types (Curtis, IR, Champion, Quincy all all great brands), but no longer have the need nor the space, they deliver the goods if you need it. Given 120V 15A socket rating, and a pseudo 2HP m0otor, they are all going to flow about the same 5-6 CFM on a continuous run.
California Air 15 Gallon
"The he California Air Tools 15020C Ultra Quiet and Oil-Free Air Compressor are designed to be one of the quietest 2.0 HP air compressors in the industry having only 70 decibels of sound. The Powerful "New" 2.0 HP (SP-9421) motor operates at only 1680 RPM creating less noise and less wear. Ultra Quiet and Oil-Free Air Compressor are designed to be one of the quietest 2.0 HP air compressors in the industry having only 70 decibels of sound. The Powerful "New" 2.0 HP (SP-9421) motor operates at only 1680 RPM creating less noise and less wear."

Also worth looking at is the  Ingersoll Rand Garage Mate Air Compressor — 2 HP, 5.2 CFM, Model# P1.5IU-A9
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200375221_200375221


----------



## ome (Aug 11, 2015)

mksj said:


> Not sure what you are looking for, needs, specs, price.... The California Air gets consistent good reviews as a home hobbyist compressor that is quiet. I have the 15Gallon Dewalt, works well but is very noisy. Have also had larger 5HP 2 stage industrial types (Curtis, IR, Champion, Quincy all all great brands), but no longer have the need nor the space, they deliver the goods if you need it. Given 120V 15A socket rating, and a pseudo 2HP m0otor, they are all going to flow about the same 5-6 CFM on a continuous run.
> California Air 15 Gallon
> "The he California Air Tools 15020C Ultra Quiet and Oil-Free Air Compressor are designed to be one of the quietest 2.0 HP air compressors in the industry having only 70 decibels of sound. The Powerful "New" 2.0 HP (SP-9421) motor operates at only 1680 RPM creating less noise and less wear. Ultra Quiet and Oil-Free Air Compressor are designed to be one of the quietest 2.0 HP air compressors in the industry having only 70 decibels of sound. The Powerful "New" 2.0 HP (SP-9421) motor operates at only 1680 RPM creating less noise and less wear."
> 
> ...


Thanks Mksj,
I think I am considering either the Rolaire vt20tb or the  Makita 2400 big bore or 5200 big bore compressor. 
I would never even consider any oiless compressors, and the slower rpm 1700, is quiet at 79 decibels, as opposed to 70 on the oiless models. 
Do you have any experience with these 2 brands of compressors?
Thanks for the advice. 
Ome


----------



## wyodano (Aug 21, 2015)

Speedair makes a 2  go 1725 rpm compressr,,can say it was the best one I ever owned....I like the slower compressors, they seam more efficient.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

Speedaire 4Mu10 2 Stage Electric is what I have. Best Compressor I have ever owned. Quiet is not the word for the way this unit runs. I will never own another Single stage. The compressor is in the garage and Hard piped to the cellar. There are 6 stations down there all overhead.

 "Billy G"


----------

